# No Geek Squad for the Bolt??



## clark_kent (May 6, 2007)

I went to check out the Bold pricing and service policy at Best Buy. Much to my surprise, I was told that Geek Squad is not available on any Bolt purchase. It's available on the Roamio, so why not the Bold? Does anyone know? I'm curious if those of you who got a Bolt at Best Buy, was Geek Squad offered or available?

Thanks and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!!


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

I was surprised that BB didn't try to sell me an extended warranty on the Bolt. I didn't ask about anything else.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

clark_kent said:


> I went to check out the Bold pricing and service policy at Best Buy. Much to my surprise, I was told that Geek Squad is not available on any Bolt purchase. It's available on the Roamio, so why not the Bold? Does anyone know? I'm curious if those of you who got a Bolt at Best Buy, was Geek Squad offered or available?
> 
> Thanks and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!!


The BestBuy extended warranty is available on the 1TB Bolt but not on the 500GB Bolt. No idea why though. But that has been the case since the Bolt launched.


----------



## clark_kent (May 6, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> The BestBuy extended warranty is available on the 1TB Bolt but not on the 500GB Bolt. No idea why though. But that has been the case since the Bolt launched.


Thanks for that feedback. Interesting and odd, but I was shopping the 500GB model. I thing I'll go back and ask BB about the 1TB model.


----------



## FavreJL04 (Nov 9, 2006)

I just bought the 1TB Bolt and two Minis through BB, and while I was checking out online it gave me the option for Geek Squad protection on the Bolt and Minis.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you're planing to pay monthly/yearly the Bolt has a continual warranty from TiVo, so an extended warranty may not be necessary.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> If you're planing to pay monthly/yearly the Bolt has a continual warranty from TiVo, so an extended warranty may not be necessary.


Where are you seeing that? I see that they have an extended warranty, but I haven't found that it's included in the base service, or even how you would buy it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

> With respect solely to any TiVo BOLT or TiVo DVR which is eligible for, and on which you have obtained, either an annual service plan or a monthly service plan (but not an All-In Plan): your service plan includes, at no additional charge, an enhanced limited warranty (known as "Continual Care") for the full, uninterrupted duration of your annual or monthly TiVo service subscription. With Continual Care, and for a cost of $49.00 (plus shipping and any applicable taxes) after ninety (90) days from your purchase date, you can exchange a defective or inoperative TiVo BOLT or TiVo DVR for a repaired, renewed or comparable product (at TiVo's discretion). The exchange exclusions and restrictions contained in the TiVo DVR Limited Warranty continue to apply; please visit Limited Warranty Info for details.


From this popup that appears on their site... 
https://www.tivo.com/buytivo/popups/popup_servicePlans.html

The Continual Care Warranty is also mentioned in the FAQ section of the Bolt product page.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> From this popup that appears on their site...
> https://www.tivo.com/buytivo/popups/popup_servicePlans.html
> 
> The Continual Care Warranty is also mentioned in the FAQ section of the Bolt product page.


Thanks--I wonder why they don't advertise that a bit more? I went looking for it and couldn't find it. It would make the subscription fee appear more reasonable to some (although insuring a $150 device, net of the included service fee, isn't really worth that much).

Alternatively, maybe they could offer a buck off the subscription fee for service with no continual care?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They've always had an out of warranty repair policy for monthly/anual units. This just makes it offical, and lowers the price a little.


----------

